# Meerforellenrezept



## anguilla (2. Februar 2002)

Petri!ich bin auf der Suche nach Rezepten für Meerforellen, habe noch zwei im Frost. Wer hat was tolles im Kochbuch? Danke.
anguilla


----------



## rueganer (4. Februar 2002)

moin zusammen,habe ein relativ einfaches aber sehr schmackhaftes Rezept, geht für Lachs aber auch für Mefo.Als erstes braucht man eine Aluschale, aber keine mit Löchern im Boden. Kriegt man bei Schlecker oder fast jedem Diskounter, aber keine Riesengrößen, sondern so das sich zwei Fische nicht verloren vorkommen.Der Rand sollte mind. 2 Cm hoch sein.Auftauen und Waschen ist klar, abtupfen, leicht salzen und pfeffern, ein wenig Kräutersalz, mehr nicht.Zwei Möhren mit Kartoffelschäler kleinraspeln, kleine Dillzweige von einem Bund Dill abtrennen, Porree hauchdünn schneiden, sellerie ebenfalls hauchdünn schneiden.Dann ein Gemüsebett in der Schale aufschichten, so das der Boden schön bedeckt ist, Aufteilung ordentlich Möhre, Porree und Sellerie dazu (keine Riesenmengen) Dillzweige dazulegen, dazu noch kleine Butterflocken (so  ein paar Streifen von der Butter abziehen)Fische einlegen, darüber nochmals eine dünne Schicht Gemüse, Möhre Dill usw. 2-3 Butterflocken und ganz oben drauf hauchdünne Zitronenscheiben.Das Ganze in Alufolie einwickeln, 2-3 Lagen, es muß aber alles dicht sein, Backofen vorheizen, 150-170grad, ca. 15-25 min (Fischgröße beachten) ziehen lassen. Ab und zu mal kontrollieren ob nichts anbrennt.Zubereitungsdauer ca. 60min, dazu frisches Baguette und frische Zitrone.Laß es Dir schmecken.  

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß
CarstenDas Auto kennt den Weg!
***Ständiger Vertreter der ruegenschen Interessen in Berlin***


----------



## chippog (6. Februar 2002)

falls die noch nicht so lange, allerhöchstens ein monat, im gefrierer liegen, würde ich folgendes machen: die meerforelle wie oben vorbereiten, aber nur mit einfachem salz würzen. mit etwas butter in aluminiumfolie einwickeln, so dass nichts rauslaufen kann. in den ca 150°C heissen backofen rein, biss eine nadel leicht durchstechen kann. dazu kartoffeln und salat, samt trockenen weisswein eigener preferenz. je länger sie im gerfrierer gelegen haben, desto mehr würde ich würzen wollen, sum beispiel wie im rezept oben.

-------------------------------------------------------
- skit fiske! -  christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2002)

@ rueganer quote:
Als erstes braucht man eine Aluschale, aber keine mit Löchern im Boden. Kriegt man bei Schlecker oder fast jedem Diskounter, aber keine Riesengrößen, sondern so das sich zwei Fische nicht verloren vorkommen.
Habe noch keine Auflaufform gesehen, wo zwei Meerforellen reinpassen!!! Müssen wirklich kleine Forellen oder ein sehr großer Backofen (Großküche)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Hier noch ein kleines Rezept für den BackofenZutaten:
2 Meerforellenfilets
2 Lachs Gratin (Gibt es Fertigpackung im Aldi)
2 Becher Creme Frech
Kartoffeln
PaniermehrlAuflaufform mit  kleingeschnitenen gekochten Kartoffeln  auslegen, darauf die vorher in Wein gedünsteten Meerforellenfilets rauflegen und das ganze mit Lachs Gratin abgiesen (dazu braucht man Creme Frech). Zum Schluß wird das ganze noch mit Paniermehl überstreut. Zum schluß kommt das ganze in den Ofen bei 220 °C so ca 20-30 Minuten. Das war schon. Schnell und gut.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## havkat (6. Februar 2002)

Moin!
Also ich muss meine Mefos immer vierteln damit sie überhaupt in den Ofen passen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Ohne Kopf natürlich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Hatte hier mal ein Rezept für den Ofen reingestellt, is aber wech. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noch mal aus dem Gedächtnis.....
"Stuffed Trout"
Den Fisch waschen, salzen, pfeffern, beiseitelegen.
Die Füllung:
Blanchierter und kleingehackter Blattspinat mit ausgelassenen kleinen Speckwürfeln, kleingehackten Charlotten Chreme fraiche und angerösteten Brotwürfeln oder Semmelbröseln vermengen, so das die Sache eine pastenartige Konsistenz erreicht. Die Füllung in den Fisch und die Bauchhöhle mit Zahnstochern o.ä. verschließen.
In den Ofen und feddich.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)





[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 06-02-2002 um 23:43.]


----------



## havkat (6. Februar 2002)

Und so
sieht das Ergebnis aus.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## anguilla (7. Februar 2002)

ich habe gestern das rezept von rueganer ausprobiert...einfach lecker!!!
aber havkat, das foto läßt mir das wasser im mund zusammenlaufen...die nächste werde ich wohl so zubereiten.
nochmals danke!
bekomme schon wieder appetit)))anguilla


----------



## rueganer (9. Februar 2002)

moin zusammen,war leider mal 3 Tage unterwegs und konnte nicht aufs AB.@BBA
Hast ja in gewisser Weise recht, aber ich verarbeite die MeFos ohne Kopf und schneide ein ca. 10 cm langes Schwanzstück ab, (meine Familie steht auf Fischsuppe) und dann passen die auch in die entsprechenden Schalen. Es gibt hier Schalen in der Größe 60x40cm und die passen auch in einen normalen Backofen, notfalls wird der Fisch geteilt.@Havkat
Fotos können grausam sein, ich hoffe es hat geschmeckt.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß
CarstenDas Auto kennt den Weg!
***Ständiger Vertreter der ruegenschen Interessen in Berlin***
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von rueganer am 09-02-2002 um 14:52.]


----------

